# The Hike A Bike Thread



## Locojay (Feb 22, 2011)

What fun a small HAB section can be.

Post em if you got em!


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

Was hoping to see someone fall in for laughs...


----------



## MTB ABQ (Apr 25, 2007)

*faulty trail, sandia mountains*

it's got a few


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

Locojay said:


> What fun a small HAB section can be.
> 
> Why are you guys hiking that? In Oregon we call that a puddle, ride right through small stuff like that.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

HAB takes you places.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Gotta hike a bit to get out or up there sometimes!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Naturally Aspirated said:


> Was hoping to see someone fall in for laughs...


"Spoiler"... I saw this post so I only watched a little. Anyway, can't you see the 12' crocodile lurking to the side there just waiting for that? Could'a got ugly.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Spring '10 in Rothrock SF - climbing up to the Roman Tower


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

The Tabeguache Trail


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

Whitewater Basin to Rapid Creek. Sort of a hike through thick oakbrush that we had the misfortune of carrying bikes along. The Downhill once we reached Rapid Creek was great.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Pops in Pisgah NF



Me on the same trail headed down.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Another HAB technique.


----------



## PBR me! (Feb 23, 2008)

(photo credit: mountaingoat epics)
Rest of the story here:thumbsup:


----------



## mikedeber (May 10, 2006)

Hiking a biking


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

We try to avoid stuff like this, but sometimes you just can't escape the reversal of roles with your bike 



















Marko


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

some gnarly stuff in here! +rep to all!

-edit- doh, ran out of rep to give. will hand out more tomorrow


----------



## Locojay (Feb 22, 2011)

jollybeggar said:


> Why are you guys hiking that? In Oregon we call that a puddle, ride right through small stuff like that.


LOL, the thought crossed my mind but with the size of the rocks at the bottom I still haven't managed to clean that section when it's bone dry. And it is a goal of mine to clean it before the road that was ripped out by last winters storms gets replaced.



Naturally Aspirated said:


> Was hoping to see someone fall in for laughs...


I turned on the camera hoping for a fall myself until I had to go back across for my wife's bike then I was not hoping for a fall anymore


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Whoops










What goes up sometimes goes down


----------



## SkaredShtles (May 13, 2007)

Hmmm... I've done a HAB or two.


----------



## MyMilkExpired (Nov 1, 2010)

This thread is full of win!


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

WHAB = Wet HAB, what a mountain biker's wet dreams are made of.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

if you ain't hiking you ain't biking.

Skaredshtles, Those pics taken in the land of CO?


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## sprunghunt (May 14, 2006)

from a while ago


101-0101_IMG.jpg by sprunghunt, on Flickr


----------



## SkaredShtles (May 13, 2007)

boostin said:


> if you ain't hiking you ain't biking.
> 
> Skaredshtles, Those pics taken in the land of CO?


Indeed they are...


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

gawd damn. that is all.


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

2008 TransRockies, Stage 2. I didn't take that picture, but I'm in there somewhere. The leaders missed an arrow and the entire field followed them up a 2,000' avalanche chute, all fall-line hike-a-bike on boulders. Only after the leaders got to the top of the mountain and came back down, did someone see the arrow half-hidden, up in a tree. It was way lower than the top of the mountain. That was crazy.

Morgan


----------



## SkaredShtles (May 13, 2007)

A lot of HAB:
Zee only smile we'd see on Pesqueeb between the pass and the beer:










Dudes... this is all TOTALLY rideable, bro.









WILLOWS!!!









See! Totally ride... oh, wait.

















TOTALLY RIDEABLE!









Oh, wait.









DUDE! Get on the FVCKING TRAIL!!









Oh... that IS the trail.









Mmmm... dead trees...









Mmmm... some sort of weird, wet sandwich. And crappy beer.









Hey flowers - it's almost fvcking winter. Get your **** TOGETHER.









Hey 'Squeeb - that's all TOTALLY RIDEABLE, BRO!!









TOTALLY rideable, bro.









Don't be a pvss.

























Look, ma - no smiles!


----------



## speedmetal (Feb 28, 2007)

Great pictures everybody! Sometimes you HAVE to dismount and push to get to where you want to go...


----------



## coiler-d (Sep 2, 2004)

Industrial Disease in Whistler (sorry about the focus), and Jackson's Trail in Moab.


----------



## OSOK (Jul 11, 2009)

We have 'some' kind of hills in south fla


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

That photo from TransRockies is amazing!

Here are a few of mine...

I've always said it's not a Pugsley ride unless you're pushing:





Sometimes it's just to keep your feet dry:


----------



## Locojay (Feb 22, 2011)

WOW! So many of these are way more exciting than mine. Love it!


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm envious of all you alls awesome trails. just plus repped as many of you as I could but I have to wait until tomorrow to hit the rest of you all. F^ckin' nuts pictures everyone.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

SkaredShtles said:


> Look, ma - no smiles!


Pesqueeb and other dude look broken in this one. Its as if their minds have been fractured and they can see no end to the pain and climbing.

looks like fun! :skep:


----------



## SkaredShtles (May 13, 2007)

That was the last pitch. 5 minutes later we were giving each other $hit and then riding the 20 minutes DH to the beer! :thumbsup:


----------



## striped monkey (Sep 8, 2005)

20 minute DH to beer sounds great!


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Best passion thread in quite awhile :thumbsup:


----------



## a.irish.griffin (Aug 23, 2011)

Dang... been there. 

I just think " the more I climb, the more downhill I get " =-)


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Sometimes, a HAB for low elevation tourists



is a mere speedbump to the locals (gmats).


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Race pic of the year. Classic!



morganfletcher said:


> View attachment 635305
> 
> 
> 2008 TransRockies, Stage 2. I didn't take that picture, but I'm in there somewhere. The leaders missed an arrow and the entire field followed them up a 2,000' avalanche chute, all fall-line hike-a-bike on boulders. Only after the leaders got to the top of the mountain and came back down, did someone see the arrow half-hidden, up in a tree. It was way lower than the top of the mountain. That was crazy.
> ...


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

.....


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Going up. Slowly.


More up.


Smiling HAB?


Take that bike for a walk.


Ripsey HAB.


10th hour HAB session. Will this road end? Spent.


----------



## SkaredShtles (May 13, 2007)

Oooh. 10th hour dirt road HAB. That's the worst kind...


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

1 - HAB on the rocks.
2 - HAB on the edge.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

BCT! Hey, I've been there too.



The second line you posted I think is rideable, but I haven't cashed in the cajones to give it a proper try yet. Lots of jagged edges to make the 10ish miles back to the car a serious PITA.


----------



## tyrone.minton (Feb 15, 2010)

I've done that HAB on the BCT too!!!


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Dag Nabbit said:


> BCT! Hey, I've been there too.
> 
> The second line you posted I think is rideable, but I haven't cashed in the cajones to give it a proper try yet. Lots of jagged edges to make the 10ish miles back to the car a serious PITA.


That's the one, it's not bad if you do the loop route. It's certainly not a place to fool around much. Nice angle you shot there showing the trail section.


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

Always worth it...









Top view:


----------



## oldassracer (Mar 26, 2009)

*Leadville 100 Hike a Bike*

Leadville 100 Columbine climb hike-a-bike

Dusty, hot, and 40 miles in...


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

1 hour 15 minute hab - up 1100m










kinda worth it don't you think?


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

2 hour HAB - 1300m descent payback


----------



## theGreenEGg (Mar 1, 2010)

There are some crazy HABs posted here. The video below is of a trail that takes you through 8 miles of climbing to get 3 miles of DH.


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

SkaredShtles said:


>


A Yeti riding a Yeti! lol


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

LeeL said:


> 1 hour 15 minute hab - up 1100m
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stunning. the light in #1 is incredible


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

From the MTB race, Hotter than Hell weekend in Wichita Falls TX


IMAG0139 by terrasmak, on Flickr


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

terrasmak said:


> From the MTB race, Hotter than Hell weekend in Wichita Falls TX
> 
> 
> IMAG0139 by terrasmak, on Flickr


I haven't seen that much water here in Texas in months. I'd have been swimming - race time-be-damned.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

A little teaser, we're about 3 hours into the ride at this point:


From Cottonwood

Here's the start of the legendary Cottonwood hike-a-bike. Almost two hours of hiking, which comes after 80km, dozens of creek crossings, 1700 m of climbing and about 9 hours into the ride.


From Cottonwood


From Cottonwood


----------



## dstepper (Feb 28, 2004)

Many of these to get to this.

Condor Peak Trail, closed now due to Station Fire, San Gabriel Mountains 30 minutes from downtown Los Angeles.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

garage monster hiking up some steps


----------



## eporter (Nov 12, 2007)

If a tree falls in the woods on the trail you just rode out on, does it make for a HAB?



















The story: https://forums.mtbr.com/passion/tales-terror-trail-340376-post8397265.html#post8397265


----------



## slvander (May 19, 2010)

*Cottonwood*

I like to finish every 80 km epic with a good 5 km hike a bike. Nothing's as wonderful as strapping a bike to your back and walking up rock scree in your bike shoes.


----------



## cbmtbr (Aug 2, 2004)

One hiker, one biker:









Love this stuff


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

On the Arizona Trail last winter.


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

Good Morning Sunshine! Nothing like a bunch of willows and stream crossings at 6 am.








Loaded bike as ice ax.








New HAB technique development.








Somebody on pg 1 had a HAB shot of this same exact location on the Colorado Trail above Lake City.


----------



## whiskey (Jan 5, 2009)

Above Kelly Lake in Colorado State Forest.


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

East End approach to Tom's Thumb.


----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

I do ALOT of HAB, i like large vertical steep descents. 
Of all the HAb's i do, they all pale in comparison to this one: 8000 vertical in 11 miles, 100% singletrack (no shuttle option). took 9 hours of uphill HAB to bag the 8000.


----------



## assas1n (Sep 28, 2009)

jl said:


> .....


That looks alot like my country (Chile), where is this from?


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

Let's revive this thread 

Groupie...








Marko


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

campredcloudbikes said:


> Somebody on pg 1 had a HAB shot of this same exact location on the Colorado Trail above Lake City.


I think this is the same spot.




That's from our August trip, on the ascent up to the Mesa before Coney Summit.

Morgan


----------



## ttrice (Jul 18, 2011)

Going to have to try some of these bike carrying techniques. However, most of the time I decide there is no great way...


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Ah, so good to see the return of this thread. It's been a while. Nate, I totally forgot about those pics from the "Hallway" climb. It's been a while since I've been up that thing.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow! Awesome thread!
I can't believe I missed it.

Chain Break Hill, Michaux SF, PA - the entrance to Grave Ridge
(not long, just steep)







(I still think it's rideable even though I've never made but maybe a 1/3 of it)

This sucks! I broke my leg in GA doing less than this.


LeeL said:


> Whoops


-F


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Fleas said:


> Wow! Awesome thread!
> I can't believe I missed it.
> 
> Chain Break Hill, Michaux SF, PA - the entrance to Grave Ridge
> ...


Sounds like a challenge. Always game for those kinds of climbs.

Yeah, know what you mean about break a leg. The potential is there. Guess you could say I hurt myself more when I'm off the bike than when I'm on it. I once had one of those kinds of HAB's and accidentally dropped y bike on my ankle - chainring into it. Left one hell of a mark. Now I tell you, I always portage my bike on my right for this simple reason. Why I had my bike on my left I don't know.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

Great thread!

I regularly take my bike for a walk. Seeing these pics, I don't feel so bad.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Congratulations on the shots ... there are too many good images to name.

Some shots from Mount Stromlo.



















Warren.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

HABbing a great time at the Fruita Horsethief bench drop-in.


----------

